# PLEASE HELP!!! Sick Dwarf Gourami!!!



## FishFriend1989 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, 
I am new to Forums, but am having problems finding out what to do about my sick? flame gourami. I am in Australia, have a 130 Liter community tank containing two flame dwarf gouramis, 6 black phantom tetras, 6 neon tetras, 2 bristlenose pleco, 5 asstd Guppies and recently (2 days ago) 1 knife fish.

A few weeks ago I had ammonia problems which when resolved then became a case of white spot (also since dealt with) all fish were doing fine after a small treatment of methylene blue (which i actually decided to discontinue and treat with salt and increased temp and did the trick) I introduced the knife fish 2 days ago and kept a close eye on everyone to make sure the transition was smooth.

then this afternoon one of my Gouramis was resting on a leaf of a plant, i fed everyone and he still didnt appear interested. He then kept sitting slightly laying on one side on the bottom of the tank, didnt want food and very inactive, I moved him to hospital tank where he has become very still just gasping and leaning to one side, looks fairly normal, water levels are all good, all other fish seem to be doing well. I dont know what to do and dont want to just watch him die without doing anything at all..... PLEASE HELP!! also do I need to put my other gourami in hospital tank just in case it is DGD? ANY help on tbus would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

Ammonia spikes are usually followed by nitrIte spikes. DGs are very susceptible to nitrIte poisoning, so check the levels. Sounds like he could have parasites too (flukes). Check the nitrItes. Methylene blue is a good treatment for nitrIte poisoning as it can restore the damaged hemoglobin in the blood. What does the fishes' poop look like? If it's stringy, then treat for internal parasites as well.


----------



## FishFriend1989 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have just checked all levels, Ammonia 0.00, Nitrates/nitrites 10, ph 7.0 temp is currently 26.2 and also better levels in hospital tank of 0 nitrates/nitrites.

He is just hiding between the wall of the hospital tank and a fake plant leaf in an upright position now, he seems relatively okay in colour, not eating but doesnt seem to have any abrasions, injury or swelling on his body. my other gourami is seemingly fine, eating swimming around as he normally would. I have recently treated with methylene blue for ich and also added salt to the community tank at the advice of local aquarium shop. I am worried he is going to die.... I can't say I have seen his poo but now he is hospital tank I will keep an eye out. Do you think Ineed to also put my other gourami in the hospital tank in case it is dwarf gourami disease? also how do I treat for internal parasite?


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

I would just rule out DGD for now since it's supposedly untreatable. I also think that a virus wouldn't progress quite in this way. I'd look harder at parasites being the trouble. For internal parasites, something like AP's General Cure or Tetra Parasite Guard is what I'd try. I'd probably treat for external parasites (flukes) since the fish is panting.


----------

